# Villager theories?!



## KittyBoton (Sep 26, 2014)

*This is one of my favorite topics, like, ever. I read somewhere that someone had a head canon that Coco was actually cursed, and that's why she looked like a gyroid! Or that someone hated her, tried to murder her, which is really dark but it's a cool theory because apparently she lived and popped up from her grave but as a gyroid! Makes sense since gyroids pop up in the ground and are put there for the deceased. What are your animal crossing theories?*

*I love Coco's theory, and it's my headcanon now too that she was cursed. My theory for a villager, Lucky, is he was a dog that was ran over or was in a tragic accident, and he's wrapped up like that because he's actually really hideous. I had no idea he was considered a mummy though, or that he ''matched'' with Ankha. I just thought he was a messed up dog. WHAT ARE YOUR THEORIES? ;D*

- - - Post Merge - - -

*I also have one about Julian, it's really simple, but it's that he's blind.*


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 26, 2014)

I think that Ankha is cleopatra reincarnated.


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 26, 2014)

There's this crazy theory that was on tumblr where Lucky is actually walker after getting into some kind of accident. Like if you add up the numbers on their shirt its 90 and in japan the number 9 means pain and suffering? Idk.


----------



## KittyBoton (Sep 26, 2014)

mitzelflx said:


> There's this crazy theory that was on tumblr where Lucky is actually walker after getting into some kind of accident. Like if you add up the numbers on their shirt its 90 and in japan the number 9 means pain and suffering? Idk.




I think I've heard that one. o_o crazy.


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 26, 2014)

Never heard that first Coco one but that's pretty cool, I love Coco though, who would wanna hurt that bby. 
I've heard tons that Ankha is Cleopatra's cat?


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 26, 2014)

Beardo is actually John Watson from Sherlock Holmes. Evidence: Beardo wears the detective shirt, his house is decorated with period furniture (the Roccoco set), in the books Watson exchanges letters with his brother Harry who we never meet and there is a letter set on Beardo's desk, all the books are told from Watson's perspective and Beardo owns a typewriter, and finally John Watson was considered a player until he met his wife Mary Morstan and Beardo is a Smug villager that flirts with the female players.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 26, 2014)

Francine and Chrissy are humans in a bunny costume?

It's a theory and the only one I know.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also they're sisters for sure. They both say they have 1 sister on April Fool's


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 26, 2014)

TheBluRaichu said:


> Francine and Coco are humans in a bunny costume?
> 
> It's a theory and the only one I know.
> 
> ...


You're thinking of Chirssy, not Coco.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mitzelflx said:


> There's this crazy theory that was on tumblr where Lucky is actually walker after getting into some kind of accident. Like if you add up the numbers on their shirt its 90 and in japan the number 9 means pain and suffering? Idk.


I actually believed this theory when I first heard about it.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 26, 2014)

yeah it is Chrissy. I mix up everything


----------



## KittyBoton (Sep 26, 2014)

These are amazing.
o3 o


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

Also Lucky and Walker are the same species, have the same personality, and they have the same ear and tail color.


----------



## Solaeus (Sep 30, 2014)

mitzelflx said:


> Also Lucky and Walker are the same species, have the same personality, and they have the same ear and tail color.


LOL I laughed at the gif so hard
This is my first time hearing this theory, it doesn't sound like a coincidence |D


----------



## Sholee (Sep 30, 2014)

aww the coco theory is so sad.... i think im starting to like her now


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 30, 2014)

mitzelflx said:


> Also Lucky and Walker are the same species, have the same personality, and they have the same ear and tail color.



Are you implying they're the same animal? But what happens when both of them are living in your town?


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 30, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> Are you implying they're the same animal? But what happens when both of them are living in your town?



They're both zombies??? 

Maybe they're actually twins and Lucky is Walker's deceased, zombified mummy twin.


----------



## OneTimeUser (Sep 30, 2014)

mitzelflx said:


> Also Lucky and Walker are the same species, have the same personality, and they have the same ear and tail color.



Walker's ears actually fade from brown to a darker brown, while Lucky's are pure black. Same goes for their tails.


Spoiler: Comparison










(The mirrored poses are a strange coincidence though...)​


The theory probably argues that Lucky is a burn victim though, which could explain the color change. It's more difficult to explain the eye-color change though. Their April Fool's responses also make it unlikely they're even related. Walker is the eldest of ten, while Lucky is the fourth quintuplet.

ANYhow, in respect for actually contributing to the topic; the only theory I've ever heard was about how the animal villagers were actually a child-abduction cult in earlier games, and the player was kidnapped and brought to the town against their will. Not the best one out there and not exactly coherent, but it's all I got.

Oh, there's the Cally/Sally/Hazel switch-up. There's probably some insane fan-theory about that.


----------



## Coach (Sep 30, 2014)

I think all of the wolves are siblings.


----------



## RickyKitty (Sep 30, 2014)

Its not a villager, but I had a theory in the original AC that the white kitty with no face was actually Rover.

Its because Rover would freak out when he asks about the white cat, and hes the one who's supposed to greet you all the time on the train, but apparently the white cats face washes off. So I basically think Rover just washes his face off.

I also always just thought that Rover's face appeared more pixelly then other animals.

That doesn't explain the shirt. And also I don't think the gender matters, voice could even be muffled without a mouth. But also he could just have a crush on the white kitty. :3 Sorry I forget white kitty's name. Also sorry if this has been talked about before. I never formally looked into said "theory".

I had so many theories in the original AC, but it seems to be harder to find space for theories in the newer games. Or maybe I'm just not as imaginative.


----------



## Solaeus (Sep 30, 2014)

Coach said:


> I think all of the wolves are siblings.


I remember Wolfgang said he had five siblings


----------



## Radda (Sep 30, 2014)

Diana's suppose to be Artemis(roman version of her)?Since her animal's a deer and her house is Roman stuff


----------



## Javocado (Sep 30, 2014)

Gaston is Mira's father is a fun one.


----------



## Brobasaur (Sep 30, 2014)

I dont like Jukian because Im convinced hes a poser horse trying to pass off as a unicorn with a fake horn.


----------



## Envelin (Sep 30, 2014)

Julian got into an accident with a piece of chalk when he was younger. Hence the horn.


----------



## Sheepette (Oct 1, 2014)

Alfonso is a Frank Zappa fan.


----------



## mitzelflx (Oct 1, 2014)

Julian's house is actually a portal to another dimension.


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 1, 2014)

Dotty's eyes are black because she has a protective eyelid,
so when she's surprised they open up to reveal her real eyes


----------



## starlark (Oct 1, 2014)

Ooh ooh ooh! Fun ones!
I believe all the food-based villagers (Flurry, Merengue etc) were some sort of experiment gone wrong.


----------



## WeiMoote (Oct 7, 2014)

Ribbot was actually a defective robot and scheduled for destruction, until his inventors helped him escaped.


----------



## oranje (Oct 8, 2014)

Eugene may look like a greaser but my theory is that he's just a poser and in reality just a big nerd. :3 I like to think that Fuchsia is into punk and alternative music because of her crazy fur color and earrings. Also I have a theory that all the female kangaroos are single moms since there's no dad around.


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 14, 2014)

mitzelflx said:


> There's this crazy theory that was on tumblr where Lucky is actually walker after getting into some kind of accident. Like if you add up the numbers on their shirt its 90 and in japan the number 9 means pain and suffering? Idk.



omg this makes me so sad but I've thought of it too before...
Uhhh I used to have a ton of theories but theyre gone now, I had them in like....2006-7


----------



## pocketalex (Oct 14, 2014)

It's more so for my village's Diva because of things she's done, but I'm convinced Diva is some sort of mass murderer, mafia boss, or criminal thief mastermind, considering every time she gives me something, it's from her "friend" who has a storage and was clearing it out, or she whispers "whew, thought I'd never get rid of that", and she's the ONLY villager I have that does that. I mean, I know any villager can say that, but still. Thankfully I seem to be on her good side because she almost always gives me medicine if I happen to get stung by a bee, and I've gotten a lot of bells from all the things she's given me. Hey, I'm not gonna part of some mayor scandal and get caught by Copper holding some blood soaked shirt from one of Diva's crimes.


----------



## Leela (Oct 14, 2014)

Rooney is the father of all baby kangaroos. They just don't look like him because Rooney-ness is recessive.


----------



## Story (Oct 14, 2014)

Frank the cranky eagle used to be a world champion boxer and between the events of Animal Forest and New Leaf he retired and became a cranky old coach instead. 
This would explain his boxing themed house and his personality switch from a Jock to a Cranky.

Here's another one:
Tex the smug penguin is or at least was part of a heavy metal band.


----------



## oranje (Oct 14, 2014)

I have a theory that Moe, Tom, and Rover are related since they all look similar. Maybe they're half-siblings/cousins/ect.


----------

